# Dish corporate says wait on the 942 ??



## ken310 (Feb 25, 2006)

Dish corporate has told Me to wait as there is talk of help to those of us that purchased them in the last 3 months using Feb 1 as a start date. I don't want to wait because personal circumstances dictate that my old bones are to stay on this couch for the next 5 weeks. It would be nice if they could figure it out sooner rather then making us wait because of the old supply and demand delima (excuse). This surprises me with Dish as they have been in years gone by very good to old loyal customers. Not this time so ????


----------



## Thor263 (Mar 5, 2005)

ken310 said:


> Dish corporate has told Me to wait as there is talk of help to those of us that purchased them in the last 3 months using Feb 1 as a start date. I don't want to wait because personal circumstances dictate that my old bones are to stay on this couch for the next 5 weeks. It would be nice if they could figure it out sooner rather then making us wait because of the old supply and demand delima (excuse). This surprises me with Dish as they have been in years gone by very good to old loyal customers. Not this time so ????


Boy, this would be really nice if it is true...but I'm not going to hold my breath either...


----------



## ken310 (Feb 25, 2006)

I'm wondering myself, but it's also hard to stay loyal to a company that treats me this way after all these years. They wouldn't let me lease a hd/dvr then I buy one at full retail $600+ and 2 months later it's old equipment and the new costomer is offered a better deal. I hate to say it but it may be time to look at tvo,cable, or ?


----------



## bcnvc (Sep 9, 2005)

ken310 said:


> Dish corporate has told Me to wait as there is talk of help to those of us that purchased them in the last 3 months using Feb 1 as a start date. I don't want to wait because personal circumstances dictate that my old bones are to stay on this couch for the next 5 weeks. It would be nice if they could figure it out sooner rather then making us wait because of the old supply and demand delima (excuse). This surprises me with Dish as they have been in years gone by very good to old loyal customers. Not this time so ????


If they help one they should help all 942 users I have had mine for 5 months.
Bill


----------



## Jon Spackman (Feb 7, 2005)

The concept of helping the new member and not the existing one is common. Just look at the cell phone companies......


----------



## ken310 (Feb 25, 2006)

I can certainly understand the concept of companies getting new customers but this time they've just pushed to far. They say they don't make any money on equipment and that may be so but only because we the current customer base pay for the new customers equipment when we upgrade ours. Personally I've spent over 2 k in the past 7+ years in equipment only. I need to figure exactly how long I've been with them. My problem is unless things have changed the cable service in my area is not near as clear as satellite. 
It certainly wouldn't matter to e* if I cancel my service with them but I learned a long time ago not to hurt myself when I get mad at one of these big companies because bottom line they don't care. If by chance the guys at the top do care they'll never hear of my situation which I also understand but it still bites to be taken advantage of so blatantly by a company I've been with for so long. By the time I figure equipment costs and the hassle (hours on the phone with techs) especially this last time with this 942 it would be far cheaper to go with cable but if the picture is poor why did I just buy a new 34" Sony xbr. Truth be told I've actually been very pleased with e* for all these years but this situation is very different.

As for cell phone companies I guess I've been lucky. I've been with Alltel for 15 years now and they have always been more then fair and with 5 children mostly grown and gone now I've had more then a few problems with phones and overages. They like all big companies have their share of less then competent employees but I've also learned when I get one of them to just call back.


----------



## Jon Spackman (Feb 7, 2005)

Ken,

I would sell your 942 and lease a 622 for $299 including installation. You will come out ahead and have the newest equipment. I am sorry this happened to you, but it's simply a matter of bad timing. If you had gotten your 942 a year ago, used it for a year, then it would not have seemed like such a harse deal.

Jon


----------



## ken310 (Feb 25, 2006)

Jon, 

Are you with E* ? 

Ken


----------



## Jon Spackman (Feb 7, 2005)

No sir, I am in no way connected with Echostar. I really do feel for you. I also purchased a 942 about 6 months ago and I am in the same boat as you. I am going to wait a bit for the 622 to get up to speed and then sell my 942 and lease a 622.

Jon


----------



## Jeff McClellan (Apr 22, 2002)

Jon Spackman said:


> No sir, I am in no way connected with Echostar. I really do feel for you. I also purchased a 942 about 6 months ago and I am in the same boat as you. I am going to wait a bit for the 622 to get up to speed and then sell my 942 and lease a 622.
> 
> Jon


Well, that time is drawing near.


----------



## ken310 (Feb 25, 2006)

I spoke to a supervisor at ert yesterday 3/6/06 and while they did give me some concessions including a new 942 ("if they can find one"). She said she had no info on what I was told regarding a possible deal to those who had purchased their 942's in the last 90 days from 2/1/06. I gave her the ert's name and id that had given me this info on 2/16/06 but it would appear that it's still a wait and see situation. Personally my feeling now is that there will be no such deal.


----------



## kmcnamara (Jan 30, 2004)

I just bought a 942 last night. I've decided against the 622 and will re-evaluate in a year or so.


----------



## ken310 (Feb 25, 2006)

At what price? Also do you plan to use it for hd content? 


___________________ 

942 
2x 510's 
2x 4700's 
3x 3700's 
etc, etc, etc 
5th dish 3/8/06
dish© 9+yrs


----------



## dojoman (Jan 12, 2006)

kmcnamara said:


> I just bought a 942 last night. I've decided against the 622 and will re-evaluate in a year or so.


Same here. Just bought it about 2 weeks ago. Loving it so far... I did not see great advantage in getting 622 since both are similar hardware aside from MPEG4. I'm happy with my current HD channels so far no compliant.


----------



## kmcnamara (Jan 30, 2004)

ken310 said:


> At what price? Also do you plan to use it for hd content?
> 
> ___________________
> 
> ...


I currently subscribe to the old $10/month HD package so I'll be grandfathered in. But honestly, since I almost never watch those channels, I may just cancel them and use it for OTA HDTV only.


----------



## ken310 (Feb 25, 2006)

OTA hd is not available in my area and if it was my new hdtv has a tuner so I've canceled my hd programing for that very reason, well that and my 942 doesn't work. I'm using one of my old 510's and e* is installing my Voom dish tomorrow. Go figure? I tried to use both my 510's but one of them still in the bag (a refurb) I'd never activated didn't work when we tried to connect it so e* has RA'd it also. What a mess 4 k $ later.
This is a large portion of my gripe. I honestly bought my 942 on 11/25/05 for $644.14 without even looking at the available programing. I knew there was the discovery channel + 4 more ?'s and a Voom package available and I ordered them all. I've waited from day one for a hd/dvr receiver to go with my hdtv. Tv's now, and I bought the 942 for current and FUTURE hd content. I also made a substantial investment in a new Sony XBR hdtv and a Sony audio system+ to go with the 942.

I looked at the Voom content for the first time last night just to see what we the mpeg 2 owners are now limited to and it looks ok but I'm still not pleased with the the idea of being locked out of future hd content, with the 942.
Have you looked at the Voom line up? If they'll let you get it? Policy says not after Feb 1st.
I agree without it the content on the 5 hd channels isn't worth it and obviously now we're talking about monthly costs not the up front costs of equipment.

___________________

942
2x 510's
2x 4700's
3x 3700's
etc, etc, etc
5th dish 3/8/06
Sony 34" XBR
Sony STR-DE898+
Dish© 9+yrs


----------



## kmcnamara (Jan 30, 2004)

ken310 said:


> I looked at the Voom content for the first time last night just to see what we the mpeg 2 owners are now limited to and it looks ok but I'm still not pleased with the the idea of being locked out of future hd content, with the 942.
> Have you looked at the Voom line up? If they'll let you get it? Policy says not after Feb 1st.
> I agree without it the content on the 5 hd channels isn't worth it and obviously now we're talking about monthly costs not the up front costs of equipment.
> 
> ...


Yes, I have looked at all the current HD offerings and I don't find any of them all that interesting - certainly not enough to increase my monthly bill by $20. I got my 942 off ebay last night for $450 (it's a brand new unit) and I'll have to be happy with that until someone comes up with some HD sat programming I'm interested in.


----------



## ken310 (Feb 25, 2006)

kmcnamara said:


> Yes, I have looked at all the current HD offerings and I don't find any of them all that interesting - certainly not enough to increase my monthly bill by $20. I got my 942 off ebay last night for $450 (it's a brand new unit) and I'll have to be happy with that until someone comes up with some HD sat programming I'm interested in.


For myself I just bought a new hdtv and the reception is exceptional. If I hadn't just bought it I would probably feel the same.


----------



## Tulsa1 (Oct 15, 2003)

ken310 said:


> For myself I just bought a new hdtv and the reception is exceptional. If I hadn't just bought it I would probably feel the same.


WOW Ken 48 posts in 10 days!!!:eek2: 
Where do you find the time?


----------



## ken310 (Feb 25, 2006)

I'm home on medical leave and will be until the first of April. 

The Dish guy showed up early to install my 61.5 dish but wasn't authorized to install the dp44? switch. They want me to pay for the $200 switch. Sounds right in line with my other recent experences with Dish. The ert supervisor that offered this solution isn't in now, imagine that. 
Hurry up and wait for another problem, not like I have anything better to do then deal with all this crap after having spent 4k and planning this time from last Nov.


----------



## Tulsa1 (Oct 15, 2003)

ken310 said:


> I'm home on medical leave and will be until the first of April.


You have my sincere simpathy.
Confined to the house with all that hardware and can't enjoy it.
Best wishes for your health and viewing opertunities.


----------



## ken310 (Feb 25, 2006)

Thank you for being so kind! 
Very Cool  
God Bless!


----------

